# hashi and itchy scalp



## bohogirl1 (Apr 22, 2008)

every so often my scalp will get itchy and stay that way for weeks. it's torture. then there will be a reprieve of a few weeks.
anyone else? is it because of the phase that the thyroid is in?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Let's not forget climate conditions, then there's hair products, and other allergies.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

When i first started on thyroxine i literally scratched till i bled, my head, legs, arms and not forgetting the time i woke up with a 2cm scratch under my right eye... itching thru the night!! It all settled within a few weeks but i do still get itchy scalp and small raised spots almost feel like bites. Mine also comes and goes, not sure why tho, sorry .


----------

